# Chipotle



## djb (Oct 31, 2007)

What is the best way to make a chipotle sauce? How long to smoke the peppers? Then what? Anything you can tell me would be helpful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi DJB, if you are talking about  chipotles in adobo sauce, here is a good thread about it....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=7660

I use the same recipe BA Loko posted. It's easy and good.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello, I know there are many recipes for any given sauce, it's all in how you want it to taste. A classic chipotle adobo sauce will contain chipotle chiles ( your smoked red jalapenos ), tomato paste, onion, garlic, salt, water, lemon juice and any other spices you like. The use of vinegar is used in many commercial bottled versions, there again it's all in how you want it to taste. If you can't find the red jalapenos, just use the green, the taste will be the same, just a different color. If the smoked jalapenos don't have enough smoke flavor, use smoked sea salt or smoked salt, it will really give you the smokey flavor. This works even if you didn't smoke the jalapenos and just used fresh. Let us know what you pick as a winner, Good Luck!


----------

